

A Quick Review of Google Inbox - ben336
http://benmccormick.org/2014/11/04/a-quick-review-of-google-inbox/

======
jonifico
Maybe I'm not as interested in this after reading the review, but it's still
worth a go. The task management options seem like a good way to plan your day.

~~~
ben336
I think people who are doing nothing right now, or have their own ad-hoc
organization scheme using email will love Inbox. People who have a more
disciplined system for calendar/todos/emails will not want to use the
reminder/pinning features. But I still found it nicer than traditional Gmail
for quick triaging.

